# In the woods



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

If you go down to the woods today.....beware ??? ......I think Darcy was hiding from the wooden bambie...........


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great pic ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WooHoo!! I would hide from it too... It is just not normal!!

Great picture!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

oh man! That look!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes it is good not to be noticed.


----------

